
On this day (8 June): The Viking age begins in England [video] - open-source-ux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNQM29ZUXvk
======
eesmith
I assume the date for the attack on Lindisfarne is given in the Julian
calendar, not the Gregorian.

According to the converter at
[https://keisan.casio.com/exec/system/1227757509](https://keisan.casio.com/exec/system/1227757509)
, that's Jun 12, 793 in the proleptic Gregorian calendar.

Bear that in mind when you set the target date in your time machine.

